#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Информация >  > > >  >  > Буддизм на аудио и видео >  > > >  >  >  Бесплатные аудиохостинги

## Топпер

Друзья, подскажите, существуют ли бесплатные файлообменники или файлохранилища (наподобии ютуба) куда можно бессрочно и без пароля помещать файлы? Прежде всего аудио?

----------


## Поляков

Их много, типа ifolder или яндекс.диск. Вот drop.io хвалят. Если нужно что-то типа ютуба (с возможностью он-лайн прослушивания аудио), то хорош imeem.com

----------


## Топпер

Да, именно для онлай прослушивания.



> хорош imeem.com


Насколько долго там хранятся файлы? И какие ограничения на размер?

----------


## PampKin Head

> Да, именно для онлай прослушивания.
> 
> Насколько долго там хранятся файлы? И какие ограничения на размер?


*Standard user* and VIP Lite accounts *can have up to 100 music files, 10 videos, and unlimited photos*.

Про размеры как то не написано.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Да, именно для онлай прослушивания.
> 
> Насколько долго там хранятся файлы? И какие ограничения на размер?


Был в частности на ИФолдере, вот что пишут:
1.  У вас говорится, что срок хранения файлов не ограничен, но после закачки пишется, что он доступен только 30 дней. Как продлить срок хранения файла?
*Ответ:* Для зарегистрированных пользователей срок хранения файлов не ограничен. Но доступен он действительно в течение первых 30 дней - дальше файл уходит в архив. Чтобы продлить срок, в меню управления файлами необходимо зайти в "изменить", далее нажать "продлить". Если файл вам всё ещё нужен, вы его продлеваете. Продление бесплатное, повторять его можно не ограниченное количество раз. Для популярных файлов действует система автопродления. 
2. файл размером до 100 Мб

----------


## Поляков

> Насколько долго там хранятся файлы? И какие ограничения на размер?


На размер ограничений нет, только на продолжительность - не более 1 часа. Хранят вроде вечно.

----------


## Yeshe

> Друзья, подскажите, существуют ли бесплатные файлообменники или файлохранилища (наподобии ютуба) куда можно бессрочно и без пароля помещать файлы? Прежде всего аудио?


я в свое время искала простым способом - в гугле набрала *upload mp3* - мне накидало сотни сайтов, куда молодежь закачивает свои хранилища. Я попробовала несколько - как правило простая регистрация и сносные условия.

----------


## Михаил Макушев

> Друзья, подскажите, существуют ли бесплатные файлообменники или файлохранилища (наподобии ютуба) куда можно бессрочно и без пароля помещать файлы? Прежде всего аудио?


Бханте, поделитесь секретом, вы хотите выложить запись встречи с Аджаном Джаясаро?  :Smilie:  :Smilie:  :Smilie:

----------


## Топпер

Да  :Smilie:

----------


## PampKin Head

Кста, http://rpod.ru


+ в том, что есть RSS (который можно прикрутить туда, куда надо).

P.S. Что такое: http://rpod.ru/about/podcasting_med.avi

----------

AlekseyE (08.06.2009)

----------


## Esanandhavanatthāyadipa

Еще подкаст без обилия рекламы.

----------

